# Do you call yourself a feminist?



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

If not, please define what you think feminism is about.

I voted for the last option because I support feminism but I don't think straight men can call themselves feminists any more than Thomas Jefferson can say he opposed slavery.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

no, because I'm not educated on the topic.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

I guess I’m pretty much a feminist in all but name. I just don’t like the word really, sorry. I prefer to call myself a gender equalitarian. Or just an equalitarian in general.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Im a feminist and proud. I want an independent woman to dominate me in the bedroom and walk around topless at the beach. I want to fart in front of a girl without being a pig. I want girls to sleep with me without questioning their decision in fear of being labeled a *****. And most of all, i want a woman to protect me from robbers and rapists.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

No, I'm not a spoiled wealthy white woman who needs to manufacture fake stuff to complain about.

Instead...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

bluecrime said:


> I guess I'm pretty much a feminist in all but name. I just don't like the word really, sorry. I prefer to call myself a gender equalitarian. Or just an equalitarian in general.


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

I picked the last one because I find feminism has become an umbrella term for a variety of different ideas. If a feminist is someone who aims to bring about a situation where both sexes have equal rights and opportunities then I could definitely call myself a feminist. If, however, it's someone who purely focuses on pushing for women's rights and opportunities even if it's to the detriment of the male population (and by detriment I don't mean the loss of privilege. I mean creating a new unfair situation with a different demographic of society having the privilege.) then I'd be crazy to call myself a feminist. It's why I prefer the term egalitarian but to be honest I dislike sticking any political label to myself.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. I'm not especially eager to add my voice to any kind of group. I'm not a real fan of groupthink in any form. There is no such thing as "women". There is "a woman" or "that woman". She is not a plant. She thinks. She is capable of being completely different from every other woman in a lot of ways that matter. Having a vagina and a set of boobs does not make every woman identical.


----------



## CJanene (Jan 16, 2015)

"If you stand for equality, then you're a feminist." -Emma Watson

Feminism is the fight for equality. Like any other movement there are going to be people involved that give it a bad name and stand for the wrong things but you can't judge all feminist because of the BAD actions that get publicized. The true people who call themselves feminist aren't trying to out-due men or make women better, we are simply trying to make men, women, and everyone in between equal, receiving the same treatment and benefits.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

CJanene said:


> "If you stand for equality, then you're a feminist." -Emma Watson


 "If I don't stand for walking, I can't walk." - Me


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

> If not, please define what you think feminism is about.


At best it's an umbrella term that's become useless because it encompasses too many conflicting viewpoints, and I don't need to illustrate its worst.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I am* not *a feminist because:

- Feminism is about a bunch of political bs that has no direct impact on my personal life.
- Equality is nonsense. A silly idea. Men and women are biologically different, not equal. There are things men are better at, and vice versa. The moment I hear feminists shouting "WE WANT HALF OF OUR SOLDIERS TO BE WOMEN!", that's when I'll take them seriously. Not too convenient, huh?
- I love men.


----------



## Unit731 (Mar 6, 2015)

I am a feminist and i think man shouldn't pee standing up , its offensive .


----------



## Charlieisnotcool (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm a feminist.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

CJanene said:


> "If you stand for equality, then you're a feminist." -Emma Watson


I identify with its basic definition, but it's become so twisted... something more about conflict than anything else... that it doesn't seem to do people much good these days (other than to satisfy those who have a thirst for drama or need something to blog about). It's too _"Us vs. Them"_, now.

One mention of feminism, and the onslaught of hate and negativity begins... So, not sure what good it does now in the year 2015.

I'd steer away from the label and just say I'm in favour of as much equality as possible among people in general... I'd like to think that most people are of the same mindset, if they can look past the extremists...


----------



## Nilufar (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm an equalist... not a feminist. I find most feminists annoying. I don't understand how they want to be taken seriously by showing tits.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't call myself anything. I'll let other people label me.

Although I do like labels that cast hate and negativity upon me. I welcome their revulsion.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

I support feminism of course obviously since I do not hate my gender but I do not care so much about that. I do not do things to get involved with politics or activism because I have my own life to worry about. I support what they are doing but I do not want to take part, but I do so very much wish that the American ones would discuss the actual legal inequalities that affect me personally, but that's selfish I understand and I wont be here long anyway.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Aribeth said it the best. Someone with a common sense.....


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, I'm for equal woman's rights.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm not a feminist because it's a movement that has been hijacked by radicals who don't understand why men and women will never be equal. And it has no place in the western world.


----------



## Superina (Jan 24, 2015)

I am a woman, and I am a feminist. Yes there are some radical feminists out there, but that doesn't mean that it's not okay to be a feminist. Women deserve equal rights to men. Yes, in the US women are close to equal but there are so many other countries where that is not the case, and that's why feminism should continue to be a thing.


----------



## Superina (Jan 24, 2015)

I don't quite like how I phrased my last post, but Feminism does mean fighting for equality.
My job is a male dominated field and it required all my training to be done by men, and nearly everyday I encountered someone who thought I shouldn't do it because I am a woman.

I don't think I noticed how unequal and different men were until this job.


----------



## Superina (Jan 24, 2015)

Superina said:


> I don't think I noticed how unequal and different* women and* men were treated until this job.


I wish I could edit posts, sorry.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

No.

I don't need anyone to rationalize my sexism for me. I'm quite capable of doing that on my own.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't know why I bother looking at these things, they always just piss me off. You'd think people living a sort of outsiders prospective would have more empathy, but I guess not.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Yeah I am. The women who aren't, tend to be ill informed about feminism by the internet, tumblr, their lack of interest in women's rights in other countries, and the very sheltered lives they lead in developed countries.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

If she wants to pay I'm good with that. So maybe?


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

No, because I want equality for all.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

No, I'm not female so I have no reason to be a feminist.


----------



## CJanene (Jan 16, 2015)

Okay so tell me if I am right or wrong. 
So people who are saying they aren't feminist because they want equality for ALL people (men and women) is like this: 

Two males are going to climb a wall. There are no rocks, no chairs, and no help from any one.They can only help themselves. The first person is a man. He is 25 (or whatever) and 6'5 (fully grown) the other person is a boy. He is 15 (or whatever) and 5'7 (still growing) the wall is about 7 feet high. Now the fully grown man has a better chance of getting over the wall because of his ADVANTAGE BUT the 15 year old boy is still growing and not tall enough to reach the top of the wall. 

That is kind of how I see feminism. Feminists are fighting for the 15 year old boy so that he can grow to be the same (or almost the same) height as the grown man so that he too can reach the great height of the wall. So we wait and when he is able to reach the top without so much struggle THEN WE CAN BOTH CLIMB THE WALL TOGETHER. That is when it can change from FEMINISM to EQUALITY FOR MEN AND WOMEN.


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Touka said:


> No, because I want equality for all.


Isn't that what feminism wants?

I feel like feminism has a bad name because of some of the more radical people involved with the movement that get news coverage and hits on websites. But saying it's bad because of those kinds of people is like saying Christianity is bad because of the Westboro Baptist Church, or that Austrians are bad people because Hitler wasn't the nicest of guys. Feminism and the vast majority of feminists want one thing: Gender equality! If you want everyone to be equal in society, then by default you're a feminist.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I wouldn't call myself a feminist. I probably would have when I was younger and more naive and overall more "yay! ideologies!". Nowadays so much ridiculous bull**** is accepted as a part of modern western feminism, that I find it impossible to align with it.

_Feminists don't hate men. But it wouldn't matter if we did_
_"Besides, when women hate men, we hurt their feelings. When men hate women, they kill us: mass shootings have been attributed to misogyny, and sexual and domestic violence against women is often fuelled by a hatred for women."_

:flush


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

idoughnutknow said:


> Isn't that what feminism wants?
> 
> I feel like feminism has a bad name because of some of the more radical people involved with the movement that get news coverage and hits on websites. But saying it's bad because of those kinds of people is like saying Christianity is bad because of the Westboro Baptist Church, or that Austrians are bad people because Hitler wasn't the nicest of guys. Feminism and the vast majority of feminists want one thing: Gender equality! If you want everyone to be equal in society, then by default you're a feminist.


"Feminism is a collection of movements and ideologies that share a common goal: to define, establish, and achieve equal political, economic, cultural, personal, and social rights for women. This includes seeking to establish equal opportunities for women in education and employment."

"Egalitarianism is a trend of thought that favors equality for all people. Egalitarian doctrines maintain that all humans are equal in fundamental worth or social status. It is defined either as a political doctrine that all people should be treated as equals and have the same political, economic, social, and civil rights or as a social philosophy advocating the removal of economic inequalities among people or the decentralization of power."

Which one sounds like equality for all to you?

To be honest though, I don't really care about what you label yourself as long as you're for genuine equality. There are definitely some good feminists like Christina Hoff Sommers, it's just the vast majority of feminists are unbelievably misinformed and therefore their idea of equality is very warped.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Feminism isn't really needed in this day and age. at least in 1st world societies. And modern feminism is pretty far from equality. It's about female superiority if anything. I'm an egalitarian. I guess you could call me a feminist and you could call me a men's rights activist. I refuse to identify with one or the other though. I look at issues involving both sexes. Feminism is only about focusing on females problems. When someone calls themselves a feminist I tend to believe they ignore men's issues. Especially the women that claim MRA's are insignificant or not needed. 

Anyway it's just a label I refuse to identify with. Not because of the definition but because of the ideology and movement as it is now.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Superina said:


> My job is a male dominated field and it required all my training to be done by men, and nearly everyday I encountered someone who thought I shouldn't do it because I am a woman.
> 
> I don't think I noticed how unequal and different men were until this job.


This can be sort of a privilege in some ways. Many jobs are very difficult and very physically demanding. These jobs are done by men and women aren't expected to do them. Men fight wars not women. Many men are left on the streets while women are helped off the street.

I'm an androgynous gender queer guy so I understand how negatively strict gender roles affect us. They are not an issue that affects only women or only men however.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Feminism is way too broad a term to be useful, in my opinion, and it has way too many differing opinions within the movement. Yes, I believe in gender equality, and I know not all (hell, not most) feminists are man hating psychopaths, but that's exactly the issue. What does feminism even mean these days? I think labeling yourself part of a movement _just_ because you believe in gender equality is pointless. And in terms of the details and smaller issues, there's so many different sub types of feminism and so many differing opinions within the feminist community, that it makes the label essentially meaningless.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Ntln said:


> Feminism is way too broad a term to be useful, in my opinion, and it has way too many differing opinions within the movement. Yes, I believe in gender equality, and I know not all (hell, not most) feminists are man hating psychopaths, but that's exactly the issue. What does feminism even mean these days? I think labeling yourself part of a movement _just_ because you believe in gender equality is pointless. And in terms of the details and smaller issues, there's so many different sub types of feminism and so many differing opinions within the feminist community, that it makes the label essentially meaningless.


Au contraire, feminism is easy to understand. Anyone can believe in gender equality. Almost everyone does.

To be a feminist you must believe two additional things: one, that a gender hierarchy exists (ie. that the male gender is elevated above the female gender, ie. Patriarchy), and two, that men are responsible for the creation of the hierarchy. If you don't believe in the hierarchy, or don't believe that only men are exclusively responsible for its existence, you get called an anti-feminist by other feminists. That's what happened to Christina Hoff Sommers and Camille Paglia.

Feminism boils down to blaming men for making you feel inferior. The entire theoretical structure depends on it. It's essentially just an elaborate rationalization. That's why successful women often don't identify as feminists. It's hard to identify if you don't feel inferior.

The MRM is essentially a mirror image of feminism. It's no wonder more women are disavowing feminism and more men are becoming MRAs: the balance of power is shifting in women's favor, ergo, fewer women feel inferior, and more men feel inferior. The demographics of the individuals looking to justify their resentment with a philosophy is changing.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

truant said:


> Au contraire, feminism is easy to understand. Anyone can believe in gender equality. Almost everyone does.
> 
> To be a feminist you must believe two additional things: one, that a gender hierarchy exists (ie. that the male gender is elevated above the female gender, ie. Patriarchy), and two, that men are responsible for the creation of the hierarchy. If you don't believe in the hierarchy, or don't believe that only men are exclusively responsible for its existence, you get called an anti-feminist by other feminists. That's what happened to Christina Hoff Sommers and Camille Paglia.
> 
> ...


You should make a thread about feminism, a lot of people on here seem very confused.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

http://www.dailylife.com.au/news-an...e-in-sweatshop-conditions-20141103-3jge0.html

Modern western feminists complain about such petty stupid things like "manspreading" meanwhile ISIS captures women of all ages, gang rapes them, and forces them to become sex slaves. Things like whats in this article are happening elsewhere in the world all the time but being hit on while walking down the street is a much more pressing issue right?


----------



## Pessoa (Jan 31, 2015)

I am a male of the species and I agree with female equality but think that most so called feminists talk a lot of ****e. Christina Hoff Sommers makes a usefull distiction between equality and gender feminists. Equality feminism is the idea that women should be treated as equals. So ****ing obvious it seems and I hope that everyone agrees. Gender feminists on the other hand, god I've read so much rubbish written by women who think of themselves as feminists. Rejoice women! You're now free from patriachal domination, you don't have to live up to male expectations, you have to live up to the expectations of some middle class idiot with a degree in sociology who thinks they have the right to tell you how to be a woman. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christina_Hoff_Sommers


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Feminism is a very broad term and I think that men who hate it are angry at a small but very vocal minority of them who do really only care about bettering women without any consideration toward how men fit into the picture other than as enemies.

A good way to determine whether you're talking to a feminist of the man-hating type is to ask them, "what kind of practical advice can you give to a socially awkward man to help him date women, without resorting to pickup artists?" If she answers "f*** off, it's not women's job to help these losers", then she's a man-hater and is helping the patriarchy she's claiming to hate, by scaring people off from feminism. If she answers, "easy, just be yourself and treat women with respect. That simple" then she's probably an average feminist. If she actually gives practical tips that men can use, then she is the type of feminist who will change society into something more egalitarian because she sees that helping men out will help women too. (in this case, by reducing the number of creepy socially-clueless men)


----------



## DocHalladay (Jan 19, 2013)

No i am not feminist or even an egalitarian. Because what these people often believe is equal outcome, irrespective of individual freedom, which is communist and disgusting to me.

Even equal opportunity is iffy, in the eyes of the law in Western society women already have equal opportunity and that's good Im all for that (men dont btw as far as due process in the courts go) . But as far as private sector **** goes if I want to not hire any women in my business because I fear it may mess up my businesses dynamic or i just ****ing hate women, then I should be free to discriminate. And you know what I will probably go out of business for it because not many people would shop at a misogynistic business place. So really feminism and these egalitarian movements are ****ing unnecessary.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't like to describe myself with words that mean different things to different people.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't know if I can be considered a feminist. I mean I am female and of course I oppose sexism, but feminism isn't super important to me I guess I should say. This doesn't mean it is not important to me at all but I put other things like opposing homophobia and racism higher on my list.


----------



## abstract1 (Mar 22, 2015)

truant said:


> Au contraire, feminism is easy to understand. Anyone can believe in gender equality. Almost everyone does.
> 
> To be a feminist you must believe two additional things: one, that a gender hierarchy exists (ie. that the male gender is elevated above the female gender, ie. Patriarchy), and two, that men are responsible for the creation of the hierarchy. If you don't believe in the hierarchy, or don't believe that only men are exclusively responsible for its existence, you get called an anti-feminist by other feminists. That's what happened to Christina Hoff Sommers and Camille Paglia.
> 
> ...


I disagree. First of all, I think having any kind of nuanced discussion on feminism merits a use of the plural- _feminisms_, to the illustrate the plethora of variegated feminist perspectives. While these different views are united by a common purpose, defining feminism as a bullet-point list of mandatory credences is monolithic and reductionist.

Dually, I take issue with your description of feminism as some sort of trivial "resentment-justification." Feminist ideologies exist globally as legitimate efforts to combat very real sexism and misogyny and to deconstruct very pervasive gender hierarchies. Even if you can't see feminism's critical role in developed countries, where these structures (though certainly existent) are perhaps more implicit, I'm sure you can see how it is positively vital in other areas of the world- where women are still denied basic humanity and civil rights.

Evidently, thus, feminism has nothing to do with errantly "blaming" individual men (how could individuals be held responsible for a systemic problem?) and everything to do with dismantling societal dynamics of power and oppression. Your example of high-power women not identifying as feminists is not only unsubstantiated, but fails to support your inferiority-sentiment argument as it falls prey to the causation vs. correlation fallacy (there are a myriad of other factors, I would argue, that could serve to demotivate women in positions of power from feminist identification- such as, notably, been seen as threatening by their overwhelmingly male co-workers).

In fact, I find it so palpably ironic how anti-feminist men perceive feminism as some baseless, visceral hyperbola- when their own interpretation of the movement so often stems from knee-jerk emotional defensiveness at being called out on their privilege.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

abstract1 said:


> I disagree. First of all, I think having any kind of nuanced discussion on feminism merits a use of the plural- _feminisms_, to the illustrate the plethora of variegated feminist perspectives. While these different views are united by a common purpose, defining feminism as a bullet-point list of mandatory credences is monolithic and reductionist.


We can have a nuanced discussion about the plurality of Christianities that exist as well, but it won't make me believe in any of them.



abstract1 said:


> Dually, I take issue with your description of feminism as some sort of trivial "resentment-justification." Feminist ideologies exist globally as legitimate efforts to combat very real sexism and misogyny and to deconstruct very pervasive gender hierarchies. Even if you can't see feminism's critical role in developed countries, where these structures (though certainly existent) are perhaps more implicit, I'm sure you can see how it is positively vital in other areas of the world- where women are still denied basic humanity and civil rights.


Much as Christianity is a global effort to combat sin as defined by Christianity. Their missionaries are equally important for spreading their ideology and 'doing good deeds' in developing nations. My disbelief in Christianity doesn't invalidate the good work that Christians sometimes do in spite of themselves.



abstract1 said:


> Evidently, thus, feminism has nothing to do with errantly "blaming" individual men (how could individuals be held responsible for a systemic problem?) and everything to do with dismantling societal dynamics of power and oppression. Your example of high-power women not identifying as feminists is not only unsubstantiated, but fails to support your inferiority-sentiment argument as it falls prey to the causation vs. correlation fallacy (there are a myriad of other factors, I would argue, that could serve to demotivate women in positions of power from feminist identification- such as, notably, been seen as threatening by their overwhelmingly male co-workers).


Men and women share equal responsibility in creating and maintaining gender roles. I'd be delighted to see the roles obliterated, personally, but since Feminism's primary aim seems to be not the destruction of gender roles, but the reinterpretation of the rights and responsibilities attached to each role, I'm afraid I have little interest in supporting them.



abstract1 said:


> In fact, I find it so palpably ironic how anti-feminist men perceive feminism as some baseless, visceral hyperbola- when their own interpretation of the movement so often stems from knee-jerk emotional defensiveness at being called out on their privilege.


Please, tell me all about the privilege I enjoy. :roll

Most of my criticism is a reaction to the following: 1. my understanding of how feminism actually works in the minds of its followers as opposed to the way it purports to work; 2. the philosophical (I hesitate to even dignify the ideology with the term) errors that run rampant throughout the system; and 3. the vicious poison that feminists are fond of ceaselessly vomiting in my direction under the guise of 'equality'.

I've been brutally bullied by non-feminists IRL, but nothing compares to the vitriolic toxin a cabal of neurotic feminist tarantulas can inject into the mind of an impressionable young trans woman. Any philosophy that makes me want to kill myself just isn't right for me, sorry. I prefer the clean air and light of reason.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

truant said:


> Feminism boils down to blaming men for making you feel inferior. The entire theoretical structure depends on it. It's essentially just an elaborate rationalization. That's why successful women often don't identify as feminists. It's hard to identify if you don't feel inferior.
> 
> The MRM is essentially a mirror image of feminism. It's no wonder more women are disavowing feminism and more men are becoming MRAs: the balance of power is shifting in women's favor, ergo, fewer women feel inferior, and more men feel inferior. The demographics of the individuals looking to justify their resentment with a philosophy is changing.


YES. This is exactly what it is. I was a fairly passionate [aka angry] feminist a couple of years ago and it all stemmed from my feelings of inadequacy. From what I've heard/seen from feminists over the years, I am definitely not the minority. Fortunately, I'm no longer childish enough to let my bitterness seep into my political views.


----------



## adaloop (Mar 26, 2015)

i guess i'm a bad feminist. i like certain feminist ideals & principles, but i don't live up to them because of my anxiety and aversion to conflict or raising a ruckus. for me, feminism is about facing the particular problems girls & women face, whether it's sexual harassment, eating disorders, or third world labor exploitation. it's about seeing the relationship between sexual harassment and the gang rapes happening in India. forget about "battle of the sexes" or bickering about definitions of equality. feminism for some women is about simply surviving.


----------



## LouiseLane (Mar 15, 2015)

I do/I am. My definition of it would be close to abstract1's explanation which I thought was pretty good.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Usually, the more informative question than whether people support equality is what they mean by "equality".
I think my approach is more "humanitarian", in that I believe the individual need for help merits help given, and I don't care that much about political or sociological interpretations. But that's, sadly, often not enough to be called "feminist" and sometimes even called "anti-feminist". There are some feminists who do have a similar approach, but they definitely seem a minority.

It really bugs me to see "listen and believe" being claimed to be the only acceptable approach to women reporting rape, but the same is not applied to men reporting rape, because apparently, the historical oppression of women is more important in that situation than adequately and professionally helping a potential victim through personal trauma.
It bugs me to see the suffering of some people being dismissed because they aren't from the 'right' group.
And it gets tiring pretty quickly to be accused of being a rape supporter, violent and abusive just because of my gender. Again, not all do that, but it does seem that it's a very large number of front figures, debaters, politicians, bloggers and so on - not some minority that should just be ignored.

I think large parts of the movement today is frankly mired in sexism - not just against men, but against women too. And it's too insistent on sociological interpretations of the world, with social constructionism and narrative analysis as central elements.
It becomes too prone to problematic interpretations and easily becomes alienating. We need the opposite of that to reduce suffering and increase human happiness and well-being.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

abstract1 said:


> I disagree. First of all, I think having any kind of nuanced discussion on feminism merits a use of the plural- _feminisms_, to the illustrate the plethora of variegated feminist perspectives. While these different views are united by a common purpose, defining feminism as a bullet-point list of mandatory credences is monolithic and reductionist.
> 
> Dually, I take issue with your description of feminism as some sort of trivial "resentment-justification." Feminist ideologies exist globally as legitimate efforts to combat very real sexism and misogyny and to deconstruct very pervasive gender hierarchies. Even if you can't see feminism's critical role in developed countries, where these structures (though certainly existent) are perhaps more implicit, I'm sure you can see how it is positively vital in other areas of the world- where women are still denied basic humanity and civil rights.
> 
> ...


Well said. I agree with everything in this post.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

I believe in equality and I do think (just look at the fortune 500 owners) that white males still have an advantage because of how the previous generations lived

But I don't like calling myself these things because people assume they know everything about you when you associate to words like this. And people have their own definitions


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

bluecrime said:


> I guess I'm pretty much a feminist in all but name. I just don't like the word really, sorry. I prefer to call myself a gender equalitarian. Or just an equalitarian in general.


Feminist by the *very nature of the word* implies favoring women over men.


----------



## Akashic Records (Mar 20, 2015)

I think it's overrated and not that useful to categorize people. Never bothered to try and understand the definition of feminism.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

The results of this poll are....unsurprising :um


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm a man and I suspect feminists could come up with some colorful terms for me. Feminist isn't one of them.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i am a feminist and most opinions on this forum abt feminism are so sadly misguided


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm not a feminist. I don't really care about much, in all honesty.


----------

